# 65 Degree cut on miter saw?



## newbee1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

Trying to make a 50 degree angle for wainscoting. Learned that would be 50/2 = 25 -90 = 65 cut on both pieces. 

How do I attempt to do this on my miter saw? 

Please help!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your question is confusing to me*

Do you want 2 pieces to mate at a 50 degree angle OR is it 65 degrees?

To cut an angle less than 45 degrees you should add a temporary fence/table block at a known angle say 45 degrees. Now your saw can cut 90 degrees - 22 1/2 degrees as shown in the top photo.

To cut angles that are severely acute,like 15 degrees safely, you would do the same and clamp the work piece securely.

Here is a link to the process:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/angles-setting-miter-saw-9644/

 



Your setting on the saw is already away from 90 degrees as in the bottom photo. So, if you want a 65 degree actual angle, set the saw to 25 degrees.


----------



## newbee1 (Jul 25, 2015)

2 to mate at 50 sir...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*50 it is then...*

That means you need two 25 degree pieces. This is where the angles get extremely acute and become unsafe to hand hold. Also, the length of the cut gets "longer" the wider the stock. This gets tricky on a miter saw. A table saw with a taper jig is a better procedure.

Various taper jigs here:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-006

This is an unusual operation on a miter saw, such that I can't even find an image or video, or link on how to do it. This is as close as I could find showing mounting an auxiliary table and an angled "fence" which you would set to 65 degrees off the back or the stock fence;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQK4LbmEYh4


----------



## newbee1 (Jul 25, 2015)

*plan b?*

:huh: maybe I'm approaching the wrong angles. What would I be able to do strictly on the miter that is safe and no jig required?

The purpose is the molding panels going up the stairwell. I already made molding squares on the walls. Shape would be sorta like a Rhombus angle....

Thanks for the conversation...


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like you are trying to crosscut an angle that is greater than the swing of your miter saw. Some saws will swing up to and some beyond 50 degrees, others stop at 45. To cut an angle greater than the swing of your saw, you have to make a temporary fence that is at an angle. You set the saw to cut 90 degrees, which is straight out, then attach a fence at the 90 degree compliment of the angle you want to cut. You have to provide support for the board since it will be held somewhat perpendicular to the normal saw fence. Clamp the board/molding so it doesn't move and keeps your fingers clear.


----------

